# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  Conference Call: Dr. Paul is Willing, Seeking Indications of His Support for 3rd Party Run

## James_Madison_Lives

_Note: there is a disinfo video circulating by some "Israel Whatizname" purporting to speak for Doug Wead, saying Paul has ruled out a third party run.  Wead never appears in the video and the guy looks like he needs a bath.  Wead has not made such a statement.  GOP trolls are out in force masquerading as Johnson Libertarians attempting to quash speculation and support for a Paul run.  Please be aware of this._

http://www.dailypaul.com/253116/the-...onference-call

Submitted by James_Madison_Lives on Mon, 09/03/2012 - 18:15


Here is the low-down from the historic conference call last night (at call capacity, over 1,000 people, another 1,000 streaming over the Internet.) I listened to a couple of hours of it, it went briskly and professionally.  This is what Alaska delegate and call organizer Evan Cutler reported from his recent conversation with Ron Paul.

- Dr. Paul doesn't do Facebook or even computers much, so he doesn't have that sense of how much over-the-top support he has out here. He thinks he might not have enough to do a third party run even though he is open to it.

- Obviously it is do-able or he wouldn't have left the door open. All the talk about sore loser laws and ballot difficulties presumes Dr. Paul doesn't know about these things. As we know, he knows more about how these things work than most of us will in 20 lifetimes. So focusing on obstacle is (my opinion) just plain silly if not outright trollish.

- If he does run, he would like us to be in the precincts as officials and poll watchers to keep it honest. There is no sense doing a run if they can just steal it. We are talking a big time, precinct-by-precinct operation. We have the numbers for it.

Those are the biggest take-aways I got. Forget about the "leave him alone" and "let him rest" meme. He is taking the temperature. If you are going to call to express support, now is the time to do it.



Headquarters Phone (Toll-Free): 1-855-886-9779
Headquarters Phone (Local): 1-703-563-6620
Headquarters Fax: 1-703-563-7330

Mailing address:

Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign Committee.
8000 Forbes Place, Suite 200
Springfield VA 22151


»»» Ron Paul needs to hear from people this week! «««

****************************
Email Congressman Ron Paul

https://forms.house.gov/paul/webform...subscribe.html

****************************
Offices of Ron Paul open this week Tuesday through Friday

203 Cannon House Office Building
Washington, DC 20515
Phone Number: (202) 225-2831

122 West Way, Suite 301
Lake Jackson, TX 77566
Phone Number: (979) 285-0231

1501 Mockingbird Lane, Suite 229
Victoria, TX 77904
Phone Number: (361) 576-1231

****************************
► Petition to Sign
»»» Ron Paul, Please Run as an Independent or Libertarian «««

13,644 signatures as of Monday 4:08pm central

www.RonPaul2012.net

----------


## CPUd

I don't think they are trolls, they just disagree that it is a good idea.

also:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-3rd-party-run.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-be-FALSE-Wead

----------


## VictorB

I just still think this needs to be a split ticket with Johnson.  If Johnson is pulling 3-5% and we can get another 12-15%, we're well on out way to invading the minds of the general American voter.

----------


## asurfaholic

How much can ron paul realistically raise to be able to compete? Will he even be included in telephone surveys?

----------


## CPUd

Another big question - if he somehow got on the LP ticket, would that open them up to having ballot issues with the states/opposition?  They are already trying to get the LP off the ballot in PA, would something like this make it easier to get tossed off in PA and other states?

----------


## The Dude

> GOP trolls are out in force masquerading as Johnson Libertarians attempting to quash speculation and support for a Paul run. Please be aware of this.


Wtf? Has this forum lost it's mind?

----------


## Ender

Everyone should stop with the speculation over details and just phone the numbers with an affirmative.

If RP is in then we immediately go to Phase 2.

----------


## 1stAmendguy

If you are down with this plan get on those phones and email. We need to lobby Ron Paul, Gary Johnson, and the LP nonstop from now until Leno.

----------


## Carlybee

I will call tomorrow. Question though..I see the address is the campaign committee...is that the same people who ran his GOP bid?

----------


## puppetmaster

I will back Dr. Paul no matter what party if he wants to run

----------


## Sematary

> I will back Dr. Paul no matter what party if he wants to run


ditto

----------


## Sematary

he had MILLIONS of votes and he needs to gauge? Doesn't he look at the polls?

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

Ronpaulflix is disinfo?

bs

----------


## A_Silent_Majority_Member

*RON PAUL 2012!!!*

----------


## ClydeCoulter

I was on the call listening lastnight, it's about a VP for Ron with Gary as Pres.  I don't think that will work.  And the LP have already chosen their candidates, I think the LP members need to be polled on this in any case.

----------


## angelatc

As much as I wish it was true, I can't imagine Benton/Tate turning Ron Paul, Inc over to the LP.  

And if he were going to run as a third party, he'd need to mount legal challenges in a lot of states to get on the ballot.  The "he wants us all to be involved" flies in the face of everything the campaign has said and done over the past few months, too.

I would be happy to log in tomorrow and have everybody mocking me for being so terribly wrong, too.

----------


## Origanalist

Pipe _ Dream

----------


## moraha

> I was on the call listening lastnight, it's about a VP for Ron with Gary as Pres.  I don't think that will work.  And the LP have already chosen their candidates, I think the LP members need to be polled on this in any case.


Having Ron Paul in there SOMEWHERE is better than nothing. With Gary Johnson being very similar to RP, I'm all for it. Wish it would be the other way around but I'm not sure if that would happen.

----------


## Ender

> I was on the call listening lastnight, it's about a VP for Ron with Gary as Pres.  I don't think that will work.  And the LP have already chosen their candidates, I think the LP members need to be polled on this in any case.


I believe that was what the caller was indicating as best but I do not think Ron Paul said that.

----------


## Carehn

If he ran as VP with Gary it would help the LP very much but they would not win. Don't get me wrong I will be voting for Gary anyways but I'm saying I just don't see Ron doing this. 

The only reason he would do this would be to show the GOP why they need to start treating us with some respect. It would not mean to be an indication to us to leave the GOP at all. Even thought the GOP can burn in hell forever for all I care it is still the best bet we have. In two years we all better be ready to start this over again provided Mittens bombs in the election. If not then we must swallow are pride and work within the Democrat party. Thats what im thinking and I'm always right. 

But KNOW that I am a Libertarian Big and Little L.

----------


## Tod

I think Paul and Johnson would make an excellent team, with Johnson bringing managerial skills to the table that Paul might be a bit weak on.

----------


## Ender

> Pipe _ Dream


So?

I'd rather pipe this dream than spend any time listening to the Repubs/Dems.

----------


## idiom

At this point RP has more real people support than President Obama.

I wonder who Palin would endorse at this point.

If we are going to have a GOP civil war lets dispense with the foreplay.

----------


## sailingaway

> As much as I wish it was true, I can't imagine Benton/Tate turning Ron Paul, Inc over to the LP.  
> 
> And if he were going to run as a third party, he'd need to mount legal challenges in a lot of states to get on the ballot.  The "he wants us all to be involved" flies in the face of everything the campaign has said and done over the past few months, too.
> 
> I would be happy to log in tomorrow and have everybody mocking me for being so terribly wrong, too.


I don't think it is going to happen, but all along I thought the federal case that should be brought was on fraud and the two party system disenfranchising people because no candidate outside can run a national campaign with a practical chance of winning the ground is so slanted. You'd have to name not only the state GOPs but also the states for ballot access rules being collusion with the parties creating part of what forces people into one of the two parties.  Show how fraud inside the party made that not a representative avenue and ask for ballot access and dismantling of ballot access requirements and preferences in funding etc for major parties as a remedy.

I like that case with or without Ron running, but it would address ballot access in one fell swoop, as he polled to get into the debates.  At least I would hope it would work that way.  and the facts we have with video are pretty compelling imho.

BUT if the LP doesn't think it is a good deal to have Ron at the top of the ticket in return for a solid chance of getting in the debates, which Gary's 1% from Rasmussen this week doesn't make it look like they will be getting into, and more funding and more media, then they dont.  And that was the most likely able to work avenue, imho.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> I believe that was what the caller was indicating as best but I do not think Ron Paul said that.


Right, it was Evan Alaska (FB Name) that was the host.  He proposed trying to get Ron to run as Gary's VP.  That won't do anything for the movement and will maybe help the LP a little, but no debate with Obama and Romney for Gary.
The only thing that makes sense at all, is Paul/Johnson.  But that's not what the conference call was about.

----------


## moraha

> BUT if the LP doesn't think it is a good deal to have Ron at the top of the ticket in return for a solid chance of getting in the debates, which Gary's 1% from Rasmussen this week doesn't make it look like they will be getting into, and more funding and more media, then they dont.  And that was the most likely able to work avenue, imho.


Well do you think that the 1% will increase if Paul is picked for VP?

----------


## wetroof

I think Paul as VP on the libertarian ticket could get past some ballet access issues that would arise if Paul were to replace GJ as the nominee.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> Well do you think that the 1% will increase if Paul is picked for VP?


Yea, it could probably go to 5%, maybe, but that's not enough to get into a debate with Obama and Romney.

edit: And getting to 5% would be if we kicked ass on the net to get it out that Paul was on the ticket.

----------


## James_Madison_Lives

> Ronpaulflix is disinfo?
> 
> bs


Yes.  Title says "Doug Wead."  You never see Doug Wead, just some dirty hippie with a beer gut claiming to have the out and out scoop on Paul.  Are we that stupid?

----------


## CPUd

> If he ran as VP with Gary it would help the LP very much but they would not win. Don't get me wrong I will be voting for Gary anyways but I'm saying I just don't see Ron doing this. 
> 
> The only reason he would do this would be to show the GOP why they need to start treating us with some respect. It would not mean to be an indication to us to leave the GOP at all. Even thought the GOP can burn in hell forever for all I care it is still the best bet we have. In two years we all better be ready to start this over again provided Mittens bombs in the election. If not then we must swallow are pride and work within the Democrat party. Thats what im thinking and I'm always right. 
> 
> But KNOW that I am a Libertarian Big and Little L.


And if the LP does well enough to get several states' electoral votes, we run the risk of an electoral deadlock.  If we don't want Mitt to win, we don't want an electoral deadlock.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> Yes.  Title says "Doug Wead."  You never see Doug Wead, just some dirty hippie with a beer gut claiming to have the out and out scoop on Paul.  Are we that stupid?


No, not stupid, just a lot of us are naive.  Me too, to some degree, but I'm learning.

edit: And hey, I'm a long haired hippy lookin' old man with a bit of a gut, please be kind

----------


## idiom

The campaigns messaging has been so bad most of us wont believe anything thats not Ron Paul direct to camera. This is not new. In fact this is the defence with the Newsletters. 'If you didnt see Ron say it, dont trust it.'

----------


## idiom

Have you met GJs 'managerial skills'.?!?

----------


## James_Madison_Lives

> Right, it was Evan Alaska (FB Name) that was the host.  He proposed trying to get Ron to run as Gary's VP.  That won't do anything for the movement and will maybe help the LP a little, but no debate with Obama and Romney for Gary.
> The only thing that makes sense at all, is Paul/Johnson.  But that's not what the conference call was about.


I heard the callers talking about "either" president or VP, and not limited to the Libertarian Party although that possibility was mentioned.  Nothing I heard said only VP was being discussed.

That said, this would send a shock wave around the world.  Many Republicans are disgusted at what happened at the convention and say they would never vote for Romney now.  I think a lot of people are planning on staying home.  Ron Paul says his support is far greater than they are allowed to report, which is easy to believe.  If he can fill a stadium of 10,000 to capacity at UCLA they do not want you to know how strong he really is.

I say a Paul-Johnson ticket starts polling at 20-24% out of the gate, then becomes a three-way race as Obamney reveal that they are an empty suit.  Paul easily makes the 15% threshold for inclusion in the presidential debates.  Either way, we and Paul get to keep waking people up for another 2 months.  All those college crowds show we are waking up by leaps and bounds.  WE CAN'T STOP NOW.

----------


## FindLiberty

IMO,
If _all_ the other LP's VP candidates "decide" to step down for "any" reason, I see no problem with the LP asking RP if he wants to become their VP candidate to run with GJ in November. RP is a lifetime member of the LP as far as I know... 

The LP's VP slot does not have the same rules it has for POTUS.  It's not impossible if the LP people involved really want to make Liberty via Ron Paul (as the Libertarian VP) a priority. (The LP POTUS slot is the more tricky one to set up for the 50 states - impossible for RP at this point after the LP convention.)

In Nov 2012, the LP will not win and RP will not win. Obama will probably win!  

Even if Mitt wins, the LP still gets >5% votes for easy LP ballot access next time.  The public gets some exposure to the Liberty solutions to the century old Rep/Dem created big gov problems.

I just hope Amerika can hang on to some freedom as the empire gets ugly and sinks. I don't see any solution to that!

----------


## lakefx

> Yea, it could probably go to 5%, maybe, but that's not enough to get into a debate with Obama and Romney.
> 
> edit: And getting to 5% would be if we kicked ass on the net to get it out that Paul was on the ticket.


I seem to remember several polls done in January / Febuary with Ron Paul running as 3rd party against Romney and Obama.  Had Paul in the 11-13% range.  Honestly, with the atmosphere as it is today following the RNC...I'd bet that number is closer to 17% or even 20%.  Ron can't win with those numbers, but he can certainly change the discussion and platforms of his competition without question.

----------


## NIU Students for Liberty

> I seem to remember several polls done in January / Febuary with Ron Paul running as 3rd party against Romney and Obama.  Had Paul in the 11-13% range.  Honestly, with the atmosphere as it is today following the RNC...I'd bet that number is closer to 17% or even 20%.  Ron can't win with those numbers, but he can certainly change the discussion and platforms of his competition without question.


Sailingaway cited polls that had him in the 17% range if I'm not mistaken.

----------


## 69360

Some of you are living in a bit of a bubble. The average voter has no idea what happened at the RNC and doesn't really care.

----------


## Ender

All Ron Paul supporters need to call in and say: "YES, DAMMIT! RUN!

Then RP can decide how he wants it and off we go making a dent in the 2 party system.

Maybe even a train wreck.

----------


## Ender

> Some of you are living in a bit of a bubble. The average voter has no idea what happened at the RNC and doesn't really care.


But WE know and that's what matters.

----------


## James_Madison_Lives

Some bubble.  THESE people know.  And they will all vote for Ron Paul.

Strauss stadium UCLA

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> Some of you are living in a bit of a bubble. The average voter has no idea what happened at the RNC and doesn't really care.


That's for sure.  I talked to the PC in the precinct just north of me (we share a polling place) and I told him I might resign, he wanted to know why and I told him what they did to Ron Paul's delegates and the Rules changes.  He had no idea (He's 92 and doesn't use the internet).  He asked me not to resign and come talk to him before I made my decision.

@James_Madison_Lives,
I'm not saying I won't support Ron running 3rd party, oh, yea I will 
But, the LP party members will feel like we are moving in and taking over after losing in the R party.  One caller, a libertarian, called in and was pissed.  He said, they voted and picked their candidates, what right do we have to throw his vote away.
I really believe that all LP party members need to be on board with Ron taking a position.  How would we feel in the same spot.
Yep, you are right, our country and freedom is at stake, but, let's not forget their freedom and rights.  Let's handle this properly in any case.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> I seem to remember several polls done in January / Febuary with Ron Paul running as 3rd party against Romney and Obama.  Had Paul in the 11-13% range.  Honestly, with the atmosphere as it is today following the RNC...I'd bet that number is closer to 17% or even 20%.  Ron can't win with those numbers, but he can certainly change the discussion and platforms of his competition without question.


My response about 5%, maybe, was Paul as VP, I know that Ron would do better if on as Pres in the polls.
That's why it needs to be Paul/Johnson to work.  But read my previous post about LP member consideration.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

Just listen, slow down for a moment (a song I wrote when very young)
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/53961121/Slo..._mixdown01.mp3

----------


## Matt Collins

> Yes.  Title says "Doug Wead."  You never see Doug Wead, just some dirty hippie with a beer gut claiming to have the out and out scoop on Paul.  Are we that stupid?


Isreal does indeed speak with Doug on occasion, I don't figure Israel to be a liar. And, your first post is full of inaccuracies, assumptions, and unfounded statements. As someone who started Rand on his Campaign, and has worked for Ron for well over a year, I would bet every dollar I have, that Ron will _NOT_ run for President any longer.

----------


## Matt Collins

> I heard the callers talking about "either" president or VP, and not limited to the Libertarian Party although that possibility was mentioned.  Nothing I heard said only VP was being discussed.


For someone with such a low post count, you sure seem to be trying to stir things up over here.

Did anyone of any authority speak on this conference call?

----------


## James_Madison_Lives

> @James_Madison_Lives,
> I'm not saying I won't support Ron running 3rd party, oh, yea I will 
> But, the LP party members will feel like we are moving in and taking over after losing in the R party.  One caller, a libertarian, called in and was pissed.  He said, they voted and picked their candidates, what right do we have to throw his vote away.
> I really believe that all LP party members need to be on board with Ron taking a position.  How would we feel in the same spot.
> Yep, you are right, our country and freedom is at stake, but, let's not forget their freedom and rights.  Let's handle this properly in any case.


What do Libertarian party members love about losing?  Ron Paul actually gives them a chance, maybe not a big one, but a chance to see the inside of the White House in their lifetimes.  Ron Paul has carried the libertarian torch for decades, and pays the price for not backing down on things like Medicare and the Dept. of Education.  No one has taken as much crap as Paul has for the libertarian philosophy.  Johnson has always said he would be honored to step down to VP for Ron Paul.  

Whatever they lose in some states in ballot access they will gain many times over by having Paul on the ticket.  They should be bending over backward to make it happen.  You do not need all the states.  You just need enough electors to win.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> For someone with such a low post count, you sure seem to be trying to stir things up over here.
> 
> Did anyone of any authority speak on this conference call?


Matt, the conference call was what it was.  Evan Alaska (FB name) said he was a coordinator for Paul in Alaska and spoke with Ron.  He said Ron said he wasn't sure he would run 3rd party, didn't know if the support or funds would be available.  He, Evan, talked about trying to get Ron to run as VP to Gary for the most part.  
You can read the past few pages of the thread to see more.

----------


## fr33

Sycophants. I understand the dream but goddamn give it up. Multiple people within the campaign have said it won't happen.

----------


## Matt Collins

> Matt, the conference call was what it was.  Evan Alaska (FB name) said he was a coordinator for Paul in Alaska and spoke with Ron.  He said Ron said he wasn't sure he would run 3rd party, didn't know if the support or funds would be available.  He, Ean, talked about trying to get Ron to run as VP to Gary for the most part.  
> You can read the past few pages of the thread to see more.


What is his name? When did he speak with Ron? What did Ron say exactly, directly quoteable?

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> What is his name? When did he speak with Ron? What did Ron say exactly, directly quoteable?


Matt, go listen to the call, it was recorded and is on the event page.

https://www.facebook.com/#!/events/3...43690419051626

----------


## eleganz

> Sycophants. I understand the dream but goddamn give it up. Multiple people within the campaign have said it won't happen.


care to list these 'multiple people?'  You said it, not me.

----------


## Matt Collins

> Matt, go listen to the call, it was recorded and is on the event page.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/#!/events/3...43690419051626


My time is slightly more valuable. Can someone please answer the questions in my previous post?

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> My time is slightly more valuable. Can someone please answer the questions in my previous post?


Wow, really?  I'm not going to transcribe the call.

edit: you can click on the link faster than typing a comment

----------


## fr33

> care to list these 'multiple people?'  You said it, not me.


Matt Collins: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post4623525

And Doug Wead.

I don't know why Ron can't squash this foolishness instead of making this movement look like sycophants.

----------


## affa

it's amazing.

there's a slim, slim hope that Ron Paul might run 3rd party.  Nobody thinks it likely, but some have hope.   

And still people come on these forums and just piss all over their fellow supporters, insulting them, crushing hope like they're paid to do it.   The same as people have done with every last piece of this entire movement, people always at the ready to dismiss, deride, and reject their fellow Ron Paul supporters.

So gross.

I hope he runs.  It will absolutely make my day.

----------


## WarAnonymous

> it's amazing.
> 
> there's a slim, slim hope that Ron Paul might run 3rd party.  Nobody thinks it likely, but some have hope.   
> 
> And still people come on these forums and just piss all over their fellow supporters, insulting them, crushing hope like they're paid to do it.   The same as people have done with every last piece of this entire movement, people always at the ready to dismiss, deride, and reject their fellow Ron Paul supporters.
> 
> So gross.
> 
> I hope he runs.  It will absolutely make my day.


This...

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> My time is slightly more valuable. Can someone please answer the questions in my previous post?


And, tomorrow, you can be there with some "authority" on the next conference call, just click on that link and get the details.
https://www.facebook.com/#!/events/3...43690419051626

----------


## fr33

> it's amazing.
> 
> there's a slim, slim hope that Ron Paul might run 3rd party.  Nobody thinks it likely, but some have hope.   
> 
> And still people come on these forums and just piss all over their fellow supporters, insulting them, crushing hope like they're paid to do it.   The same as people have done with every last piece of this entire movement, people always at the ready to dismiss, deride, and reject their fellow Ron Paul supporters.
> 
> So gross.
> 
> I hope he runs.  It will absolutely make my day.


I'm not pissing on you or laughing at you. There are news headlines laughing at all of us because of you and rightfully so.


I'm trying to give you a dose of reality.

I guess up until November 6 we can expect some in the RP community to cling to the hope we are going to win. I question what dimension they live in.

----------


## eleganz

> Matt Collins: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post4623525
> 
> And Doug Wead.
> 
> I don't know why Ron can't squash this foolishness instead of making this movement look like sycophants.


Uhh I hope you read the post in that link.  The link was merely asking people not to FLOOD the offices because the employees wouldn't appreciate it.

You claimed there were multiple sources within the campaign quashing this rumor, you only listed ONE.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> I'm not pissing on you or laughing at you. There are news headlines laughing at all of us because of you and rightfully so.
> 
> 
> I'm trying to give you a dose of reality.
> 
> I guess up until November 6 we can expect some in the RP community to cling to the hope we are going to win. I question what dimension they live in.


The "Twilight Zone", "16th Demension", the "RNC 2012 Zone"
Who the hell thought we would be here?  "Hitlerville"

----------


## eleganz

> I'm not pissing on you or laughing at you. There are news headlines laughing at all of us because of you and rightfully so.
> 
> 
> I'm trying to give you a dose of reality.
> 
> I guess up until November 6 we can expect some in the RP community to cling to the hope we are going to win. I question what dimension they live in.


just like the dimensions that Ron Paul's supporters lived in when they lobbied him to run in 88, 08, & 12?  bunch of sychophants...I can't believe they even made him do that..why would they want to ruffle up the establishment feathers?!?!?!

Its ok, every revolution and movement needs a small amount of people, consistently telling them to give up.  That would be you, sir!  Good thing nobody listens to you guys, otherwise we wouldn't have exposed blatant fraud all the way up to the RNC chairman.

----------


## cstarace

I will eat my pubes if Ron decides to run third-party. Quote me.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> I will eat my pubes if Ron decides to run third-party. Quote me.


Quoted

----------


## fr33

> just like the dimensions that Ron Paul's supporters lived in when they lobbied him to run in 88, 08, & 12?  bunch of sychophants...I can't believe they even made him do that..why would they want to ruffle up the establishment feathers?!?!?!
> 
> Its ok, every revolution and movement needs a small amount of people, consistently telling them to give up.  That would be you, sir!  Good thing nobody listens to you guys, otherwise we wouldn't have exposed blatant fraud all the way up to the RNC chairman.


You are damn sure dedicated. +Rep to ya often

----------


## eleganz

> You are damn sure dedicated. +Rep to ya often


lol, I certainly wasn't expecting that.

----------


## Badger Paul

_"What is his name? When did he speak with Ron? What did Ron say exactly, directly quoteable?"_

It's a fellow from Alaska who somehow has RP's home phone number after working on the "DVD for Delegates" project four years ago. RP didn't say anything to him that he hasn't said before about non-major party bids but unfortunately he took it to meaning "So there's still a chance..." and ran with it. Ron's inability to give a direct, definite answer (not mention his Leno show appearance) allows for this kind of stuff to happen.

Of course Collins, grassroots persons might have more respect for your "authority" if you and other campaign "officials" didn't act like self-serving jerks to them. But as I said before, they've pretty much "fired" you guys so you'll just have to see what happens too.

The bottom line though is there's simply just too many moving parts for this to work. It's too late start anything independent now, and the LP would have to give-in to allow Paul to join its ticket and they're showing no enthusiasm about this proposal so far. That's realism, not pissing on any one idea are acting like "We're from the campaign, and you should know better!" behavior one gets from the "officials." 

Good luck and if it happens, I will truly be amazed but also happy!

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> For someone with such a low post count, you sure seem to be trying to stir things up over here.
> 
> Did anyone of any authority speak on this conference call?


And, Just for the Record Matt, we've had a lot of delegates only join AFTER things were safer for them.  And, in any case, a person is a person, post counts don't count for intelligence, empathy, knowlege, understanding, wisdom, feelings, etc...

----------


## Indy Vidual

> Isreal does indeed speak with Doug on occasion, I don't figure Israel to be a liar. And, your first post is full of inaccuracies, assumptions, and unfounded statements. As someone who started Rand on his Campaign, and has worked for Ron for well over a year, I would bet every dollar I have, that Ron will _NOT_ run for President any longer.


+1 
Time to _"get real"_ & help w/ other projects.

----------


## jclay2

I will gladly vote for paul whether running or not. My only concern (though this really doesn't bother me) is that the thugs in the R party will go out of their way to blame romney's lost election on paul & johnson. Probably will try to connect it with Bush senior and Ross Perot in 1992. With that said. Run Ron!!!! The time of candidates like obamney is done.

----------


## orenbus

> At this point RP has more real people support than President Obama.
> 
> I wonder who Palin would endorse at this point.
> 
> If we are going to have a GOP civil war lets dispense with the foreplay.


I like this

----------


## Weston White

You know Ron Paul should just do whatever it takes to stay in the race (even if it just a write-in-protest campaign); as we all really need something (this objective) to at least keep our pins in.  Being that the establishment has been railing against us full-pull these last years and so far as all else is concerned it is not as if he is going to be holding his seat in Congress much more longer.  So is it really such a bad idea for him to just hang tough for a couple of more months?

----------


## Weston White

> At this point RP has more real people support than President Obama.
> 
> I wonder who Palin would endorse at this point.
> 
> If we are going to have a GOP civil war lets dispense with the foreplay.



lolz  Yea, is anyone willing to take a guess at how many of Ron Paul social network followers are BOTS?

----------


## RickyJ

> I will gladly vote for paul whether running or not. My only concern (though this really doesn't bother me) is that the thugs in the R party will go out of their way to blame romney's lost election on paul & johnson. Probably will try to connect it with Bush senior and Ross Perot in 1992. With that said. Run Ron!!!! The time of candidates like obamney is done.


Paul running actually hurts Obama more than Romney. Like Ron Paul said, parties are irrelevant and the GOP is not his party!

----------


## Tod

Let's see,  Ron Paul has been campaigning for over a year and he isn't sure he has support?
And the OP doesn't know who Israel Anderson is?


Sorry, something doesn't wash in that first post.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> lolz  Yea, is anyone willing to take a guess at how many of Ron Paul social network followers are BOTS?


Not very many. Was reading a paper some place though that had some really high numbers of fake accounts following and a host of others. Twitter was high on the fake account list for Romney particularly.

----------


## RickyJ

> How much can ron paul realistically raise to be able to compete? Will he even be included in telephone surveys?


Realistically, about a billion dollars. 10 million supporters giving 100 bucks average will do it. Or a million supporters giving a 1000 bucks each. It can be done, it is not impossible.

----------


## orenbus

> What is his name? When did he speak with Ron? What did Ron say exactly, directly quoteable?


Here is a link to the MP3 of the call.

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B3S...0ppUld1bXcwbjg

The guys name is Evan Cutler, He spoke to Ron after the convention, said he called Ron's house got in touch with Carol who passed the phone to Ron. I don't want to mangle the quotes or spend the time to retype the message, it's probably also better if you listen from the horse's mouth directly (if you are interested in finding out what he said) so you can form your own opinion. The part you are interested in starts at *11:43* where he talks about calling Ron Paul and talking with him directly.

----------


## orenbus

> I will eat my pubes if Ron decides to run third-party. Quote me.


quoted

----------


## orenbus

> _"What is his name? When did he speak with Ron? What did Ron say exactly, directly quoteable?"_
> 
> It's a fellow from Alaska who somehow has RP's home phone number after working on the "DVD for Delegates" project four years ago. RP didn't say anything to him that he hasn't said before about non-major party bids but unfortunately he took it to meaning *"So there's still a chance..."* and ran with it. Ron's inability to give a direct, definite answer (not mention his Leno show appearance) allows for this kind of stuff to happen.
> 
> *Of course Collins, grassroots persons might have more respect for your "authority" if you and other campaign "officials" did act like self-serving jerks to them. But as I said before, they've pretty much "fired" you guys so you'll just have to see what happens too.*
> 
> The bottom line though is there's simply just too many moving parts for this to work. It's too late start anything independent now, and the LP would have to give-in to allow Paul to join its ticket and they're showing no enthusiasm about this proposal so far. That's realism, not pissing on any one idea are acting like "We're from the campaign, and you should know better!" behavior one gets from the "officials." 
> 
> Good luck and if it happens, I will truly be amazed but also happy!


sorry had to do it.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> lolz  Yea, is anyone willing to take a guess at how many of Ron Paul social network followers are BOTS?


Yea, a $#@! load of 'em turned up all over the country, even in UCLA, did you see that?  Darndest thing I ever did see

----------


## RonPaulFever

> Some of you are living in a bit of a bubble. The average voter has no idea what happened at the RNC and doesn't really care.


In a bubble with blinders on and heads in the sand.

What's left of this forum has gone completely insane.

----------


## pacelli

So Ron Paul doesn't do facebook?

----------


## MelissaCato

Yeah well it's not helping matters that the PA GOP wants to boot Gary Johnson off the ballot. We need to know what Ron Paul wants to do because Gary's going to need help staying on the ballot Pennsylvania - without delay if Ron Paul is his VEEP.

----------


## presence

> Some of you are living in a bit of a bubble. The average voter has no idea what happened at the RNC and doesn't really care.


*Do you think everyone knew about the tea floating in Boston Harbor the following week?*

How many non-GOPites switched to GOP for Paul?  

That same crew would switch to Libertarian to support a Paul/Johnson or Johnson/Paul.... sure we'd all prefer Paul 1st.  

But does it really matter?  Is it about winning?  Is it about Paul in the White House?  
*
Or is it about giving people 

a message 

they're willing to step in the booth and vote for?*
_
If Paul quits_ now he leaves a tidal wave of:

Disenfranchised
Apathetic
F-Politics
F-Lesser of two evils
Vote Boycotting
Protest Voting
Fractured and Scattered
Uninspired 
Hedgebetting
We Knew it could never happen...
*QUITTERS
*
If Paul quits now, the Establisment played Paul = FAIL
If Paul *rides the RNC coat tails**,* jumps off and keeps running:

*Paul played the Establisment = HERO
*
Its better to ride this one to the bitter end a martyr, than to quit while there is still a window.

*Give the people a reason to vote.*

The liberty movement is LOST and BEATEN in the presidential election without *some type* of PAUL choice.  


*JOHNSON/PAUL with 10% or better in the General Election = LIBERTY WIN*

unity,

presence

----------


## presence

while I'm ranting...

It doesn't matter if he's done wrong or right.  I don't care about or understand the details.  

Benton needs to go.  Force resignation.

A large # of the grassroots have spoken:*

They don't like him.  
They don't trust him. 
 He has become a distraction.*
*A source of factions and disunity.*

Politely offer a resignation package.  Apologize to Benton.  Apologize to your supporters.  

Disconnect.  Clean house.

Move on to the General Election with the Johnson team.

A leader can give up anything except final responsibility.


presence

----------


## Matt Collins

> And still people come on these forums and just piss all over their fellow supporters, insulting them, crushing hope like they're paid to do it.


False hope is worse than no hope because it sets people up for a big let down.

----------


## Matt Collins

> _"What is his name? When did he speak with Ron? What did Ron say exactly, directly quoteable?"_
> 
> It's a fellow from Alaska who somehow has RP's home phone number after working on the "DVD for Delegates" project four years ago. RP didn't say anything to him that he hasn't said before about non-major party bids but unfortunately he took it to meaning "So there's still a chance..." and ran with it. Ron's inability to give a direct, definite answer (not mention his Leno show appearance) allows for this kind of stuff to happen.


Exactly. This is someone starting rumors, erronously extrapoliting out Dr. Paul's words, and pushing their own agenda on Dr. Paul and the movement. 

No authority has said anything of the such, and in fact Doug Wead has counter claimed this through Israel Anderson. Having worked very closely with Doug over the last year I know him and Israel chat somewhat frequently so I trust what he says Doug told him to be accurate.

----------


## sailingaway

> Exactly. This is someone starting rumors, erronously extrapoliting out Dr. Paul's words, and pushing their own agenda on Dr. Paul and the movement. 
> 
> No authority has said anything of the such, and in fact Doug Wead has counter claimed this through Israel Anderson. Having worked very closely with Doug over the last year I know him and Israel chat somewhat frequently so I trust what he says Doug told him to be accurate.


Actually, it was YOU, pushing that 'what is Ron going to announce on Leno' thread that started this forum down that route.

And to presence, no, Johnson/paul wouldn't do because Ron would be going backwards, that would be a DROP from where he is, and the whole point of him doing it would be to get Ron into the Presidential debates. It would get Gary into the VP debates if that happens, whereas now Gary is polling at 1% in Rasmussen, and won't be in any. However, I'm getting the impression the LP was dangling pres or VP only to get us to focus on them, and that there is no institutional drive to actually take Ron as President to actually get into the debates and get a much higher vote share and profile from more expensive ads etc.  And I just don't know if the pieces can come together soon enough without that.

----------


## Matt Collins

> Actually, it was YOU, pushing that 'what is Ron going to announce on Leno' thread that started this forum down that route.


No, I made no declaratory statements in that thread. I simply asked what people thought he was going to say? It is just squawk or chatter, nothing meaningful in that thread, just a bunch of water cooler discussion, fluff.

----------


## sailingaway

> No, I made no declaratory statements in that thread. I simply asked what people thought he was going to say? It is just squawk or chatter, nothing meaningful in that thread, just a bunch of water cooler discussion, fluff.


You stirred up the whole thing by calling for speculation when no one was expecting an announcement at all. That opens up 'wish list' speculation and has blown up over and over and over when you do that, with people upset and angry when any announcement wasn't announced by the campaign rightfully because it wasn't worth an announcement.

----------


## Athan

If he really is taking the temprature, then hell yes! I'm all for it! I'm already voting for the Libertarian candidate. I want him to be that candidate all respect to future 2012 VP Gary Johnson.

----------


## wgadget

> You stirred up the whole thing by calling for speculation when no one was expecting an announcement at all. That opens up 'wish list' speculation and has blown up over and over and over when you do that, with people upset and angry when any announcement wasn't announced by the campaign rightfully because it wasn't worth an announcement.


Matt Collins guilty as charged.

----------


## Matt Collins

> You stirred up the whole thing by calling for speculation when no one was expecting an announcement at all. That opens up 'wish list' speculation and has blown up over and over and over when you do that, with people upset and angry when any announcement wasn't announced by the campaign rightfully because it wasn't worth an announcement.


Obviously he has something to say, why else would he be going on Leno?

----------


## Merk

I'm up for donating more to Ron in a third party run if he dumps Jesse Benton as Campaign Manager and brings on Wead.

http://www.alt-market.com/articles/1...eyond-politics




> Arrival at Paulfest revealed immediate conflicts between the Ron Paul campaign and its base support.  Certain Ron Paul staff (namely the infamous Jesse Benton) had been going out of their way to stiff and in some cases sabotage the event despite Ron Pauls words of appreciation to those involved.  Benton has had a long track record of venom against Ron Pauls base supporters, which he referred to as big fringe elements in texts to potential speakers including Peter Schiff, to persuade them from partaking in the festival:
> 
> Benton has on numerous occasions kicked out alternative news journalists from Ron Paul events in a move to sterilize the press box. When the RNC deliberately buried states with large Ron Paul delegate counts in the bleachers at the back of the building where television cameras would not notice them, complaints to the GOP and the campaign abounded, and an audit of the RNC was even called for.  Yet, Benton responded snidely, saying:
> 
> I am glad so many of our delegates get to sit close together.
> 
> It has become clear that Benton and others have been handling Ron Paul for a considerable portion of his campaign and attempting to divorce him from the elements of the movement which are seen as extreme or anti-establishment, even though these are the same elements that catapulted Ron Paul into the minds of average Americans.  My impression is that they have been targeted for surgical removal because they are impossible to co-opt for the purposes of diplomacy (submission) with the Neo-Con elites running the GOP carnival.

----------


## Shane Harris

What is the purpose of this?

----------


## steph3n

> But WE know and that's what matters.


Frankly, unless you have a billion dollars to throw at a pac to make it matter, no it doesn't matter one but what you think or know, it won't influence enough to make a difference nationally.

----------


## BSU kid

It's too late for Ron to run third party most places anyways, this is getting ridiculous.

----------


## libertylastchance

You must been waiting in the bushes to attack.. seriously YOU don't know who Israel is??? And we should believe you over him...... What is wrong with this picture

----------


## James_Madison_Lives

> My time is slightly more valuable. Can someone please answer the questions in my previous post?


Answer your own question.  The name and position of the organizer who had the conversation is stated clearly in the very first paragraph of the post.  I could say it again but I don't have time for people who don't even read the post before commenting.

----------


## James_Madison_Lives

> I'm up for donating more to Ron in a third party run if he dumps Jesse Benton as Campaign Manager and brings on Wead.
> 
> http://www.alt-market.com/articles/1...eyond-politics


One point made on the call by Evan is that it would be a fresh start, no Jesse.

----------


## James_Madison_Lives

> I'm up for donating more to Ron in a third party run if he dumps Jesse Benton as Campaign Manager and brings on Wead.
> 
> http://www.alt-market.com/articles/1...eyond-politics


One point made on the call by Evan is that it would be a fresh start, no Jesse.

----------


## sailingaway

> One point made on the call by Evan is that it would be a fresh start, no Jesse.


Benton is pretty wrapped up in the GOP, I can't see him making that leap.

I just wish I thought there was more to this.... but I would love it if Ron ran as President. I don't think it is worth it to take the step down and run as VP, though, the whole purpose for me would be getting Ron into the debates, based on his polling numbers.

----------


## parocks

> Obviously he has something to say, why else would he be going on Leno?


If Jay Leno asked you, would you go on, Matt?  Maybe Ron is just going on to bash Romney and the RNC?

----------


## sailingaway

> If Jay Leno asked you, would you go on, Matt?  Maybe Ron is just going on to bash Romney and the RNC?


Ron always goes on. He spreads a message. He's been doing it for thirty years.

----------


## presence

> Benton is pretty wrapped up in the GOP, I can't see him making that leap.
> 
> I just wish I thought there was more to this.... but I would love it if Ron ran as President. I don't think it is worth it to take the step down and run as VP, though, the whole purpose for me would be getting Ron into the debates, based on his polling numbers.


I think you're pushing the wrong way with this SA.  

Yes... Ron in the debates would be awesome.

But Ron in the LP VP slot = liberty movement unity AND Ron Paul on MSM commenting on the debates every night.

Ultimately, what paulite would deny a ticket w/ P in the VP?  None
What "libertarian party" would deny a ticket w/ GJ in Pres position?  None
And what "undecided, establisment scorn" wouldn't _flock_ to a libertarian ticket w/ RP in the VP given choice Obomney, Roboma, or C?

Win win win. = 40% ???

There would be no greater smack in the face of the establishment and social order than GJ in the Whitehouse and no easier way for him to get there than w/ RP as VP.

And even if J/P ticket loses... it gave all the "protest vote" people a common ticket to chant for, 

*which gives "the anti-establishment" a moment of national unity under the "Libertarian" banner* 

and* LIKELY* a double digit showing in the election.

win win win... smack, finishing move, bonus completion points.

Unfortunately...No matter what happens, unity in "the movement" can no longer involve Jesse.  Whether he earned that or not is up to debate... but his name only pushes us into factions and he needs to step aside or be told to.

The other unfortunate side of things is Ron no longer has a choice: He's the spiritual Captain and the ship is  taking on water. Going on 80, old and grey or not... his honor and the future of his ship lies in how he ends  this; how he ultimately passes the baton.  Retiring into the shadows will only risk undoing all he has  done and leave the liberty movement a bastard stepchild.  In some ways... Ron HAS TO address us on Leno, and he has to continue addressing us in the future.  For as long as he's able body and mind, there really is no possibility of "letting go"; he started a war of words, with potent consequences, and he has a legion of supporters whose light clearly still flickers without him.  




> “Do you wish to rise? Begin by descending. You plan a tower that will pierce the clouds? Lay first the foundation of humility.”


 Saint Augustine  (354-430)


*RP Bowing to the VP slot on the L ticket 
is a "bridge over troubled waters" 
now-or-never opportunity for the movement 
that should not be ignored.*

presence

----------


## James_Madison_Lives

> Benton is pretty wrapped up in the GOP, I can't see him making that leap.
> 
> I just wish I thought there was more to this.... but I would love it if Ron ran as President. I don't think it is worth it to take the step down and run as VP, though, the whole purpose for me would be getting Ron into the debates, based on his polling numbers.


As I said before no one limited the discussion to just VP.  Obviously Johnson as an astute politician knows he is going to get much closer to having a desk in the White House by putting Ron in the top slot.  He is a long-time admirer of Dr. Paul and has said in the past he would consider doing something like this.  The Libertarian base should have no problem with this unless they want to remain a social club rather than holding real power.  Libertarians would be named to top political positions so they could start telling us what's really going on in there.

----------


## dancjm

The Ron Paul Party.

----------


## Indy Vidual

If you are going to call to express support, now is the time to do it.



Headquarters Phone (Toll-Free): 1-855-886-9779
Headquarters Phone (Local): 1-703-563-6620
Headquarters Fax: 1-703-563-7330

Mailing address:

Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign Committee.
8000 Forbes Place, Suite 200
Springfield VA 22151

----------


## James_Madison_Lives

> If you are going to call to express support, now is the time to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> Headquarters Phone (Toll-Free): 1-855-886-9779
> Headquarters Phone (Local): 1-703-563-6620
> Headquarters Fax: 1-703-563-7330
> 
> Mailing address:
> ...


Yes.  Other numbers to try in case you have trouble getting through or get someone who is uncooperative:

Email Congressman Ron Paul

https://forms.house.gov/paul/webform...subscribe.html

****************************
Offices of Ron Paul open this week Tuesday through Friday

203 Cannon House Office Building
Washington, DC 20515
Phone Number: (202) 225-2831

122 West Way, Suite 301
Lake Jackson, TX 77566
Phone Number: (979) 285-0231

1501 Mockingbird Lane, Suite 229
Victoria, TX 77904
Phone Number: (361) 576-1231

****************************
► Petition to Sign
»»» Ron Paul, Please Run as an Independent or Libertarian «««

13,644 signatures as of Monday 4:08pm central

www.RonPaul2012.net

----------


## Carlybee

I was sort of with SA in that I felt RP only as pres but maybe VP wouldn't be that bad.  He could provide valuable advice to GJ...although I don't think in either scenario it would be a win unfortunately...but it could be the start of something big.  A Ron Paul/Libertarian Party hybrid.  I just don't think I'll be getting my knickers in a twist over it at this point.

----------


## CaseyCBenn

Did anyone think to try and do a "Run for 3rd party Ron Paul" Moneybomb? Or anything similar?

Just to see if it would take off?

*Runs and ducks for cover*

----------


## cstarace

> I will eat my pubes if Ron decides to run third-party. Quote me.


Looks like I'm going to be enjoying a steak dinner tomorrow instead.

----------


## steph3n

> Looks like I'm going to be enjoying a steak dinner tomorrow instead.



I can make you some wonderfully hearty Squaw stew! Gotta be better than pubes!

----------


## moraha

I posted this in the Jay Leno thread...thought I should put it on here: 




> I personally have zero interest in Ron being a VP candidate.  The only point would be to get him into the presidential debates, otherwise I don't see why he would want to do it.


I ran into this website earlier: http://www.isidewith.com/

It looks like Gary Johnson has way more support than I thought...I'm not sure if I should think much about that website but with 2 million votes and seeing GJ beat Romney in almost every state that I've clicked on makes me think that it's worth a try for RP to go for VP. You never know what could happen...him polling 1% could be because everybody was just choosing RP over him. We don't know because there were a lot of people in the race. It could be way different if RP is on the ticket with him.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Looks like I'm going to be enjoying a steak dinner tomorrow instead.


You can always throw some pubes and hot sauce on it and go to town!

----------


## unknown

I called.  

Will call again.

----------


## unknown

> I will eat my pubes if Ron decides to run third-party. Quote me.


Why?

----------


## sailingaway

> I posted this in the Jay Leno thread...thought I should put it on here: 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran into this website earlier: http://www.isidewith.com/
> 
> It looks like Gary Johnson has way more support than I thought...I'm not sure if I should think much about that website but with 2 million votes and seeing GJ beat Romney in almost every state that I've clicked on makes me think that it's worth a try for RP to go for VP. You never know what could happen...him polling 1% could be because everybody was just choosing RP over him. We don't know because there were a lot of people in the race. It could be way different if RP is on the ticket with him.


He polled 1% last week in Rasmussen against only Obama and Romney, Ron wasn't a choice.

----------


## cstarace

> Why?


Because it was obvious that it wasn't going to happen.

----------


## anaconda

> I just still think this needs to be a split ticket with Johnson.  If Johnson is pulling 3-5% and we can get another 12-15%, we're well on out way to invading the minds of the general American voter.


Why the hell _not_ run 3rd Party. Why not turn the tables on the GOP and have them coming _to us_ over the next four years, instead us being afraid of blow back from them? They know we want in to the Republican Party but have seemingly left us no other option.

----------


## RickyJ

> I posted this in the Jay Leno thread...thought I should put it on here: 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran into this website earlier: http://www.isidewith.com/
> 
> It looks like Gary Johnson has way more support than I thought...I'm not sure if I should think much about that website but with 2 million votes and seeing GJ beat Romney in almost every state that I've clicked on makes me think that it's worth a try for RP to go for VP. You never know what could happen...him polling 1% could be because everybody was just choosing RP over him. We don't know because there were a lot of people in the race. It could be way different if RP is on the ticket with him.


That web site is not measuring support, it is measuring how people match up with the candidates based on the survey. But if that web site is anywhere close to being correct of how people will vote then Obama is going to win in a landslide.

----------


## RickyJ

> Why the hell _not_ run 3rd Party. Why not turn the tables on the GOP and have them coming _to us_ over the next four years, instead us being afraid of blow back from them? They know we want in to the Republican Party but have seemingly left us no other option.


They will treat us like crap whether Ron runs third party or not. Ron should run to help the cause of liberty. It is only 2 more months then he can rest.

----------


## cstarace

> Why the hell _not_ run 3rd Party. Why not turn the tables on the GOP and have them coming _to us_ over the next four years, instead us being afraid of blow back from them? They know we want in to the Republican Party but have seemingly left us no other option.


Maybe because Ron is 76 years old and has gone through three Presidential Elections? Maybe he's sick and tired of playing a game he never wanted to play in the first place? Leave the man alone, let him enjoy his retirement, and work within the Libertarian Party if you want to stick it to the GOP.

----------


## fr33

> Why the hell _not_ run 3rd Party. Why not turn the tables on the GOP and have them coming _to us_ over the next four years, instead us being afraid of blow back from them? They know we want in to the Republican Party but have seemingly left us no other option.


He gave you his answer on Leno tonight.

I supported a 3rd party run but it isn't going to happen. If he did, my first BIG suggestion would be that Ron needs some serious security because there will be some frothing at the mouth wing nuts out there. But it isn't going to happen. Let the man rest. I'm sure he has plans for more education.

----------


## RickyJ

> Maybe because Ron is 76 years old and has gone through three Presidential Elections? Maybe he's sick and tired of playing a game he never wanted to play in the first place? Leave the man alone, let him enjoy his retirement, and work within the Libertarian Party if you want to stick it to the GOP.


Just two more months, then he can rest, what is two more months after all the campaigning he has done already?

----------


## fr33

> Just two more months, then he can rest, what is two more months after all the campaigning he has done already?


He doesn't want to bang his head against a brick wall anymore. 

Also it *could damage Rand's future. Boy I know that sentence isn't going to be popular. lol

----------


## WarAnonymous

> He doesn't want to bang his head against a brick wall anymore. 
> 
> Also it *could damage Rand's future. Boy I know that sentence isn't going to be popular. lol


As much as most people don't like that statement. It is true...

----------


## orenbus



----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Maybe because Ron is 76 years old and has gone through three Presidential Elections? Maybe he's sick and tired of playing a game he never wanted to play in the first place? Leave the man alone, let him enjoy his retirement, and work within the Libertarian Party if you want to stick it to the GOP.


If you're not inside the GOP then you're exactly where the establishment wants you to be.

----------


## Peace&Freedom

> If you're not inside the GOP then you're exactly where the establishment wants you to be.


The establishment knows how to marginalize us whether inside the GOP or working within a third party. So long as we make ourselves dependent on a party structure, we can be suppressed, and are exactly where they want us to be.

Paul has signaled to us (humorously) that he's not running 3rd party in 2012, but also signaled that 2016 is not off the table. This is a better signal than he gave before 2011 (prior to the current run, he said he had no plans to run again). Now he has himself encouraged us to think about a future run!

----------


## Bruehound

His remark about 2016 was a JOKE.

----------


## affa

> If you're not inside the GOP then you're exactly where the establishment wants you to be.


if you think you can save America by working inside the GOP, you're exactly where TPTB want you to be.

----------


## Carlybee

Common sense would tell you that they should want us in the GOP to shore up their ranks. They just want us to shut up and make them a sandwich.

----------


## Carlybee

*edit..double post

----------


## Ender

I am amazed at some of the answers on this thread.

First of all nobody knows nothin'; all the speculating is ridiculous.

The best thing to do IMHO is to form a strong vital support group and show Paul we want a 3rd party run. Then work our ASSES OFF to make something great happen. If we do not capture el presidente position, at least we have pushed to the end and we have also made our grassroots stronger.

So, I say, let's go for it and make some real noise toward regaining our liberty- I do not think anyone can be sorry for 2 more months of work.

BTW- paraphrasing a famous TRUE story from "Think & Grow Rich": about a miner that was onto a gold mine but eventually gave up as the gold was nowhere to be found- another miner came in and struck gold just a few feet away. The last guy stopped with the gold in touching distance. 

So, with that in mind, giving up 2 months away makes no sense to me.

----------


## steph3n

> I am amazed at some of the answers o this thread.
> 
> First of all nobody knows nothin'; all the speculating is ridiculous.
> 
> The best thing to do IMHO is to form a strong vital support group and show Paul we want a 3rd party run. Then work our ASSES OFF to make something great happen. If we do not capture el presidente position, at least we have pushed to the end and we have also made our grassroots stronger.
> 
> So, I say, let's go for it and make some real noise toward regaining our liberty- I do not think anyone can be sorry for 2 more months of work.
> 
> BTW- paraphrasing a famous TRUE story from "Think & Grow Rich": about a miner that was onto a gold mine but eventually gave up as the gold was nowhere to be found- another miner came in and struck gold just a few feet away. The last guy stopped with the gold in touching distance. 
> ...



 you just don't get it do you?

you think a little ragtag group can raise at minimum 20 million per DAY that it will take to make a dent in the process, even to get 20%?

----------


## Ender

Really.

Ragtag group... you should really stop talking about yourself that way. 

I was raised to think that if money's the problem, then there is no problem- WORK, maybe but nothing that can't be surmounted.

----------


## steph3n

> Really.
> 
> Ragtag group... you should really stop talking about yourself that way. 
> 
> I was raised to think that if money's the problem, then there is no problem- WORK, maybe but nothing that can't be surmounted.


Work to get $20 million a day. where do I apply?

----------


## Ender

> Work to get $20 million a day. where do I apply?


So- HOW many RP active followers are there? Even if it was only 200,000 supporters that would be $100 a day- 2,000,000 supporters = $10 a day.

And we don't need $20 million _a day._

----------


## Peace&Freedom

> His remark about 2016 was a JOKE.


Comedians say jokes, politicians send signals. It was a possibility he stated humorously.

----------

